# multimedia speaker under 10k



## fireb1ade (Jul 7, 2012)

hi all...
i'm planning to buy a speaker system for my pc...it will be used mainly for listening to music and gaming...so far i'm inclined to 2.1 but would like advice in 5.1 setup too....budget is 10k (+5k if its too good nd 5.1).........

bounce


----------



## saurigr8 (Jul 7, 2012)

Check Edifier DA5000 Pro.... it's 5.1 and near about 10 K .


----------



## Minion (Jul 7, 2012)

If you need 2.1 get logitech Z623  for 7k.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 7, 2012)

Logitech is crap when it comes to music, anyday swans


----------



## fireb1ade (Jul 9, 2012)

i thought abt logi623... but its not that good 4 music...nd edifier is good but it is only 108w rms(60 +48)...can u guys tell me abt klipsch...heard they r good..what is the street price?....nd i tht abt swan..bt dnt think i can get dem in kolkata....
so any more idea guys....


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 9, 2012)

Klipsch are not available in India. Swans D1080MKII 08 is superior to Klipsch.


----------



## fireb1ade (Jul 10, 2012)

@High-Fidelity...........   what's the price?


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 10, 2012)

fireb1ade said:


> @High-Fidelity...........   what's the price?



It's listed at 11k at hifinage. It will be better if you ask them.


----------



## fireb1ade (Jul 10, 2012)

@High-Fidelity......i just saw this product...dey seems great..bt dey r 1k higher than audioengine a2....is it better than a2?


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 11, 2012)

Most probably better because of bigger Mid-bass drivers means Swans will provide you better vocals clarity with deep more extended bass than the A2. A2 is having a plastic body whereas the Swans having a wood MDF body. AE2 are smaller speaker whereas swans are bigger in comparison providing you having more air to breath at busy passage. Bass extension is better on Swans than on the A2 so by seeing all these factors:

Swans > AE A2


----------



## david2110 (Jul 15, 2012)

try edifier s530 or s730(300w rms)


----------



## muditpopli (Jul 19, 2012)

You must go with Logitech Z5500 at 15k if u r so much interested to buy something really good.......


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 20, 2012)

High-Fidelity said:


> Logitech is crap when it comes to music, anyday swans



Who said that?
Z623 is awesome.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 20, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Who said that?
> Z623 is awesome.



I have heard logitech and it was nowhere near the MX5021. 

Logitech = Boomy bass or I can call it a "BOOM BOX" that's it.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 20, 2012)

muditpopli said:


> You must go with Logitech Z5500 at 15k if u r so much interested to buy something really good.......



Z906 has taken over Z5500's mantle.


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 21, 2012)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Z906 has taken over Z5500's mantle.


I have z906 and i can assure you its pretty awesome if paired with a good sound card. I am not an audiophile so i can't explain the nuances but i do like to listen to music and for me they completely deliver..though i am not the best person to advice on speakers but just sharing my experience.


----------



## fireb1ade (Jul 25, 2012)

z906 is way above my budget....i thought abt z5500....whats d street price in kolkata?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 31, 2012)

Z5500 has gone extinct and its better than Z906.. 



High-Fidelity said:


> I have heard logitech *Z623* and it was nowhere near the MX5021.



Fact! But MX5021 has gone extinct long before..


----------

